

Lulzsec gets owned by TeaMp0isoN - member site defaced - Vadoff
http://ifoundtheinter.net/?p=77

======
avree
Why is this on the frontpage of HN?

This group abused a Wordpress plugin exploit that let users get access to
Wordpress accounts. (See here: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/21/wordpress-
org-possibly-hack...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/21/wordpress-org-possibly-
hacked-forces-password-resets/) )

LulzSec is certainly still up and at it. (See their Twitter, they're DDoSing
Brazil: <https://twitter.com/#!/LulzSec> )

So... what's the news? What's the story?

~~~
koopajah
If you read the text they announce they have LulzSec members personal info
(name/pic/address) and will release everything soon. Not just a personnal site
defaced. But I agree this has nothing to do in HN front page.

~~~
avree
I'll believe it when I see it.

